# Waxstock Getting ready



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Yesterday I spent 8 hours doing a strip clean, then got the DA out. Today I will be taking the wheels off to clean the arches and suspension bits, back to the body applying polish then wax, ending with a spruce up of the interior. 

Finally I have to load the car for Classic Silverstone tomorrow, leave car out in rain all night, then drive 80 miles in p*ssing down rain to park on grass for the day.

Is it worth it........................................God damn right it is :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fun times ey

Cars gonna get destroyed on way to waxstock tomorrow


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Fun times ey
> 
> Cars gonna get destroyed on way to waxstock tomorrow


When I had finished yesterday and was thinking of my 8 hours work and how tired I was......I thought of you and went back out to do a bit more LOL


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Simz said:


> When I had finished yesterday and was thinking of my 8 hours work and how tired I was......I thought of you and went back out to do a bit more LOL


Done 13 hours yesterday, rolled into bed at bang on midnight

Rain today and loads to do so I'm stuck


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Done 13 hours yesterday, rolled into bed at bang on midnight
> 
> Rain today and loads to do so I'm stuck


For Simz see ........... Amateur lol


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Not what I wanted to see, but nice all the same .......


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Simz said:


> Not what I wanted to see, but nice all the same .......


Nice beading! What you wearing?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Topaz followed by Autosmart wax, thanks for comment


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Took Friday off work to give the car a going over but hammered it down all day and today there has been showers on and off so I bloody give up dirty car it is :-(


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Great job on the car Simz.

After Friday's weather, I gave up trying to clean the car up ahead of Waxstock. Just as well as every bug in Oxfordshire is now splattered over the front of the car from the drive up.

Safely ensconced at the Premier Inn, with a room that overlooks where I'm parked so I can keep an eye on her overnight.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Danjc said:


> Took Friday off work to give the car a going over but hammered it down all day and today there has been showers on and off so I bloody give up dirty car it is :-(


Going to rain tomorrow anyway lol


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Great job on the car Simz.
> 
> After Friday's weather, I gave up trying to clean the car up ahead of Waxstock. Just as well as every bug in Oxfordshire is now splattered over the front of the car from the drive up.
> 
> Safely ensconced at the Premier Inn, with a room that overlooks where I'm parked so I can keep an eye on her overnight.


Cheers bud

Ah well don't worry, got myself a nice space so hopefully be ok mate, been to fayre and square for tea, stuffed


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Is this one of the best spaces ever ?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice one. 

Nothing like that at the Premier Inn in staying at - had to straddle two spaces (but car park is massive and fairly quiet so I'm not depriving anyone of the ability to park)


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Simz said:


> Is this one of the best spaces ever ?


Bit close to them bushes on the passenger's side simz:lol:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

12inch lol


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok maybe 4 inch lol


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Pittsy said:


> Bit close to them bushes on the passenger's side simz:lol:


Is that what heaven looks like?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

turbosnoop said:


> Is that what heaven looks like?


:lol:


----------

